# Looking for a squash player



## pmarson (May 24, 2008)

Hi

Just moved across from the UK and was hoping to find so people to play squash with. I am staying in the Crowne Plaza at the mo but will be moving to Umm Sequim in about a month.

I am no superstar but have being playing one or twice a week for the few years. I would secribe myself as average

Let me know if you want to play?

Paul


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

yes mate count me in, im living in the greens and i think the nearest place to me is in the marina, im an average player as well, used to play once a week,


----------



## pmarson (May 24, 2008)

sounds good i cant post my mail address here for some reason (error message says i have not posted enough) so let me know how best to contact you


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

pmarson said:


> sounds good i cant post my mail address here for some reason (error message says i have not posted enough) so let me know how best to contact you


nice one, i went up the springs today and there is a court there as well, my email adress is [email protected]
youll have to email me coz i aint putting my mobile number on here, 
speak to you soon then


----------

